# Colt Commander Info



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Where would I find out more info on this Colt? What it is worth? Age? and such. Thanks.










http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w253/bps3040/ColtCommander002.jpg


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Try here

http://forums.1911forum.com/
http://www.coltautos.com/index.htm
http://handgunsandammo.proboards36.com/index.cgi (has a 1911 section)
http://www.m1911.org/m1911dt.htm


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you.


----------

